# First Snowy and Snow Buntings of the season.



## zombiesniper (Dec 17, 2016)

Not my best shots but the best from today.




Snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Snow Bunting fight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice Snowy. They finally arrived here a few days ago


----------



## baturn (Dec 17, 2016)

Very nice! Especially the action with the Snow Buntings. Which I have never seen.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## tpuma (Dec 17, 2016)

Love this set.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you.

We went out this afternoon and found this female in a tree.




Snowy Owl by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks good to me

Sent from my XT1254 using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## squirl033 (Dec 17, 2016)

Nice! Wish we had snowies here. They occasionally show up out on the coast, but rarely in the Puget Sound area...


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you.

Ya your area is still a little rare for snowy's.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 18, 2016)

Very nice.  Especially the second snowy. And I love the snow bunting shot.  Hoping to see some buntings Christmas day at Algonquin


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 18, 2016)

Thank you.
Lucky you I'll be stuck in Sault Ste. Marie.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 19, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Not my best shots but the best from today.
> Snow Bunting fight by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


NOMINATED

Who doesn't like a Snowy?  But my favorite is #2  Distinct oriental flavor to it....and I really  really like Japanese art.


----------



## goooner (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice shots, love the buntings.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 19, 2016)

Thank you.



Didereaux said:


> NOMINATED


Thank you very much.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 21, 2016)

We had an exceptional year for snow owls a couple years ago here. Hope to see some this year. Great set.


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you.

Hopefully everyone gets a good snowy year.


----------

